# Buffo Buffo`s Teichgeschichte



## Buffo Buffo (1. Mai 2010)

Hallo, 
als Neuling im Forum und Neuling in Bezug auf Gartenteichfilterung habe ich da auch ein paar Fragen zu/Probleme mit dem Oase CWS 12000.
Zuerst ein paar Infos zum Teich: Oberfläche knapp 36m², Form: Salatschüssel, Tiefste Stelle mittlerweile nur noch 1,30 cm, Inhalt: knapp 18m³.
(Ich versuche Pic`s hochzuladen, hoffentlich klappts!)
Der Teich wurde vor 13 Jahren angelegt, mit grobem Kies, es wuchs im Wasser eine Menge __ Wasserpest, Seerose, __ Seekanne, am Ufer __ Rohrkolben, __ Fieberklee, __ Hechtkraut, __ Froschlöffel usw. Ich habe 10 __ Moderlieschen und 10 Bitteringe samt dazugehörigen __ Muscheln eingesetzt. Die haben sich fleißig vermehrt und dazu kamen noch 10 Phimephales promelas, die Rote Zuchtform. Die haben sich auch fleißig vermehrt. Auch haben sich im Frühjahr Erdkröten, Grasfrösche und Bergmolche eingefunden. Von den unvermeidlichen Wasserfröschen brauche ich wohl nichts schreiben. Natürlich auch jede Menge Insekten (Groß- und __ Kleinlibellen, verschiedene Wasserwanzen...).
Dann begann die drohenden Überbevölkerung durch die Fische und so kam ich dann auf die geniale Idee 5 Lepomis gibbiosus einzusetzen. Die haben sich auch fleißig vermehrt, bis keine Dickkopf Kärpflinge mehr da war, keine Insekten, kaum noch Moderlieschen und Bitterlinge, eigentlich nur noch __ Sonnenbarsche.
Also habe ich den Teich abgefischt, die Guten ins Töpfen, die Schlechten (bis auf einen, der wurde übersehen) zu einem Fischhändler in einen gerade leeren Aufzuchtsteich gebracht. 
Soweit lief dann alles ein paar Jahre richtig gut, ohne Eingreifen von meiner Seite, ich konnte bei Sonnenschein bis auf den Grund sehen. Dann lief die ganz Sache langsam aus dem Ruder: die Bäume wurden höher und warfen im Sommer Schatten auf den Teich. Die Seerose und die Rohrkolben haben gewuchert und auch ¾ des Teiches bedeckt, die Wasserpest verschwand. Der Bodenmulm durch das viele Laub wurde mehr und mehr.
Die Plattbauchlibellen verschwanden, die Moderlieschen hatten keinen Platz mehr zum Springen und im Winter 2007/2008 kam das erste große Sterben. Nach dem das Eis weg war schwammen tote Fische und __ Frösche im Teich.
Im August habe ich den Teich dann leer gepumpt,  die übrigen Fisch im Planschbecken deponiert und 3 Tage lang Seerosen/Rohkolben gerodet, und, soweit das möglich war Schlamm und Blätter entfernt.
Das war aber nur die halbe Miete. Das __ Tausendblatt und die paar Tannenwedelpflanzen haben das Wasser nicht klar bekommen und auf dem Boden war immer noch Schlamm. Mittlerweile sind auch die zähen Moderlieschen ausgestorben, nur die Bitterlinge samt 1 (!) Muschel haben überlebt.
Also muss etwas Grundlegenderes geschehen: Ich habe im März dieses Jahres die Bäume radikal eingekürzt und Laub im Teich entfernt so gut es im kalten Frühjahr ging. (Ich hatte dauernd Bitterlinge, __ Molche oder Libellenlarven mit im Käscher!) Anfang nächster Woche bekomme ich 2kg Wasserpest, ich hoffe das reicht, das die Algen weniger werden. Ja und -  in meinem Teich läuft der Filter seit Ende März. Ich habe eine alte Oase Aquamax1000-Pumpe angeschlossen. Der Filter bekam brav seine Starterbakterien und 2 Tage später habe ich die UV-Lampe zugeschaltet.  Die Sichttiefe im Teich stieg von praktisch 0 cm auf knapp 30 cm. Blöderweise saugt die Pumpe auch dauern Krötenkaulquappen an (der Laich von 3 Weibchen), ich habe sie nun in ein feinmaschiges Netz gepackt. Die UV-Lampe habe ich seit 2 Wochen nicht mehr in Betrieb, da ich befürchte: sie zerstört auch Mikroorganismen, die mein Teich bitter nötig hat, sie zerstört die Schwebealgen, die aber als Biomasse nicht aus dem System entfernt sind und mir als Algen im Augenblick sympathischer sind. Wie ich hier gelesen habe, war es auch nicht gut, das ich den Filtersumpf täglich abgelassen habe, aber bis ich auf die Idee mit dem Netz kam, konnte ich so die überlebenden Kauquappen aus dem Filter bekommen. Auch den Schwimmskimmer kann ich nicht benützen, da der auch Molche und Kaulquappen ansaugt.
Im Augenblick bin ich gerade etwas verzweifelt, da die ganze Filterei auch hier sehr kontrovers diskutiert wird und ich für meinen Teich kein Prozedere finden kann. Für Eure Meinung wäre ich nun ganz dankbar!


----------



## Steinadler (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Oase FiltoMatic CWS-eure Erfahrung*

Hallo Buffo Buffo,

erst einmal :willkommen hier im Forum.

Wie sind denn eigentlich Deine Wasserwerte?

So wie ich es verstanden habe, hast Du die UVC-Lampe wieder ausgeschalten. Ich würde sie wieder einschalten. Wie schon weiter oben hier geschrieben, sagt auch Oase, dass man sie sofort einschalten kann. Dann würde ich dem Filter erst einmal etwas Zeit geben.

Hast Du den Filter 12000CWS mit einer 1000er Pumpe? Ich denke, dass die Pumpe dafür etwas zu schwach ist. Ich habe das Set damals gekauft. Da war eine 8000er Pumpe mit dabei.

Ausserdem ist dann auch noch die Frage, ob der Filter für Deine Teichgröße nicht zu klein ist. Du schreibst, dass er knapp 18000 Liter hat. Der Filter ist aber mit Fischbesatz nur für 12000 Liter.

Gruss

Michael


----------



## Digicat (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Buffo Buffo`s Teichgeschichte*

Servus Andrea

Nochmal ein 

Herzliches Willkommen

Ich finde du machst das ganz richtig 

Alle Technik aus ... 
und das Leben im Teich soll sich jetzt mal entwickeln ... 

Mit dem heranwachsen der Pflanzen wird sich die Trübung auch bessern, jedoch nie ganz verschwinden .... 
Aber ab dem Zeitpunkt, wo die __ Molche und Frosch- und Krötenquappen in vollwertige Tiere herangewachsen sind kannst ja die Technik wieder in Betrieb nehmen, wenn es dann noch notwendig ist ....

Ich denke du hast einen zu heftigten Eigriff in die Teichbiologie gemacht, als du im August des vorigen Jahres und heuer diese Teichreinigung durchgeführt hast
Leider muß dies halt von Zeit zu Zeit sein, aber wenn du es gestaffelt in 3-4 Etappen gemacht hättest, wäre es vielleicht nicht so weit gekommen.

Danke für deinen sehr gut geschriebenen Teichbericht ....


----------



## Buffo Buffo (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Buffo Buffo`s Teichgeschichte*

Hallo Michael, danke für dein Willkommen!
Das mit der Pumpe war ein vertippsler, ich benütze eine Aquamax 10000, die fördert max 150 Liter/ Minute, das wird sie auch so ziemlich erreichen, da sie nur 20 - 30 cm höhenunterschied überwinden muss.
Ich hoffe, das dier Filter aussreicht, ich habe ja keine Kois oder Goldfische. Für größere Teiche gab es das System nicht und es hat sich so klasse einfach angehört!! 
Hm, meine Wasserwerte, also (schäm!) ich habe das mit so 5in1-Sticks getestet, Nitrit (aber das fängt erst bei 1.0mg/l an) war nicht messbar, Nitrat bei 0 oder 1 mg/l, GH >16°d; Hk um die 6, ph um die 7,2; falls das so stimmt...
Mit der UVC-Lampe habe ich schiss, das sie mehr kaputt macht wie gut, den ich habe gelesen, das die toten Algen nicht unbedingt im Filter hängen bleiben, sondern wieder in den Teich gespült wwerden und Nahrung für die nächsten Algen sind und nützliche Mikroorganismen das UVC-Licht auch nicht überleben..., du denkst, mit dem Licht bekomme ich den Teich eher wieder einigermaßen klar?
Ich bin mir total unsicher, von wegen "biologischen Gleichgewicht" oder habe ich das sowieso nicht mehr???
Grüssle aus dem völlig verregneten Oberschwaben!


----------



## Buffo Buffo (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Buffo Buffo`s Teichgeschichte*

Hallo Helmut,
danke, du machst mir Mut! Ich bin etwas niederggeschlagen. Meine Teichreinigungsaktionen waren echte Verzweiflungstaten, ich hatte Angst das demnächst die letzten Bitterlinge samt Muschel kieloben schwimmen. Du meinst, das ich die Technik wieder in Betrieb nehmen kann, wenn die Krötenquappen an Land sind, die __ Molche läichen im Moment und die Larven benötigen 3 Monate, bis sie an Land gehen, das wäre dann Juli, dann sind wieder Bitterlingbabys unterwegs und ich hoffe auch wieder kleine __ Moderlieschen. (ich habe 15 Jährige bekommen, die haben mir echt gefehlt)
Ich habe mir überlegt, wenn das Wasser etwas wärmer ist (jetzt 18°C), den Pumpenkorb unter groben Kies zu "verräumen", dann kann sie keine Tiere mehr in den Filter saugen, (Libellenlarven, Köcherfliegen) ob das funktioniert?
Menno, Fragen über Fragen!!

Dir Danke für deine zügige Reaktion!


----------



## Digicat (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Buffo Buffo`s Teichgeschichte*

Leider Andrea dauert das sicher bis Juli/August, wo du die Pumpe "aus" hast 
Aber in dieser Zeit sind die Pflanzen auch aktiv ... helfen würden auf alle Fälle Schwimmpflanzen (Teichlinsen, __ Muschelblume, Wasserhyazinthen etc. ... alles was du bekommen kannst) die brauchen viele Nährstoffe .... kannst leicht wieder aus dem Teich entfernen wenn das Wasser klarer wird .... aber es kann passieren, daß du die Teichlinsen nimmer los wirst, aber ich finde sie schön "Urwüchsig".

Finde es nicht gut, wenn du den Filterkorb einbuddelst ... speziell grober Kies wird als Versteck genutzt ... wäre m.M.n kontraproduktiv.
Kann Dir aber in dieser verquickten Situation nur den zu Spruch geben .... Leben sollte auf alle Fälle geschützt werden, da ist halt das "grüne" Wasser das kleiner Übel und es werden sicher wieder bessere Zeiten, mit "klarem" Wasser hereinbrechen


----------



## Hexe_Mol (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Buffo Buffo`s Teichgeschichte*

hallo buffalo 

leider kann ich dir bei deinem derzeitigen teichproblem nicht helfen, da ich auch noch ziemlicher "teich-frischling" bin, aber ich hätte ne frage zu einem deiner fotos:

auf bild 2 hast du den wasserauslauf mithilfe eines kleineren baumstamms so wunderschön gezeigt.  
da wir gerade unseren bach bauen und auch noch eine naturnahe wasserauslaufidee suchen, wäre es toll, wenn du mir verraten könntest, wie es dir gelungen ist, den stamm so "auszuhölen" und ob du das holz irgendwie behandelt hast, um es haltbarer zu machen?

lg und einen schönen sonntag!

anja


----------



## Buffo Buffo (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Buffo Buffo`s Teichgeschichte*

Hallo Anja,
damit mein Teich wieder Sonne bekommt habe ich 2 Trauerweiden und einen __ Ahorn radikal gekürzt, also gleich mit der Kettensäge. Der Wasserauslaufstamm ist ein Notlösung, da ein 70mm HT-Rohr (ca. 1,70cm lang, in ansprechenden Installationsgrau) einfach gruselig aussieht und mir nichts vernünftigeres eingefallen ist! So habe ich den Rest des Ahorns dazu verwendet. Den Schlitz im Stamm hat mir mein „Baumsäger“ mit der Kettensäge gemacht. Das Holz habe ich nicht behandelt, (auf die Idee bin ich gar nicht gekommen), ich denke, bis mir der Stamm verfault dauert es einige Jahre. Allerdings habe ich den Stamm fleißig mit dem Gartenschlauch abgespritzt, um das Öl der Kettensäge wenigstens einigermaßen abzuwaschen.
(Bilder zu HT-Rohren findest du hier es beim provisorischen Aufbau von Michael) https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/31


----------



## Hexe_Mol (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Buffo Buffo`s Teichgeschichte*





Buffo Buffo schrieb:


> Der Wasserauslaufstamm ist ein Notlösung, da ein 70mm HT-Rohr (ca. 1,70cm lang, in ansprechenden Installationsgrau) einfach gruselig aussieht und mir nichts vernünftigeres eingefallen ist!




genau das problem habe ich auch..... jede art von "rohr" sieht schauerlich aus, irgendwelche wasserspeienden und pinkelnden figuren finde ich ebenso grausig und die idee, durch unseren großen findlingsstein ein loch bohren zu lassen, haben wir aufgegeben, nachdem der kostenvoranschlag über 150€ kam :shock



Buffo Buffo schrieb:


> Den Schlitz im Stamm hat mir mein „Baumsäger“ mit der Kettensäge gemacht. Das Holz habe ich nicht behandelt, (auf die Idee bin ich gar nicht gekommen), ich denke, bis mir der Stamm verfault dauert es einige Jahre.




ich glaube, ich muss mal überlegen, wer in meinem freundeskreis gut mit ner kettensäge umgehen kann 

vielen dank für den tipp!

:cu


----------



## Buffo Buffo (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Buffo Buffo`s Teichgeschichte*


meine Pumpe für den Filter habe ich „hausfrauentechnisch (= Heißkleber & Co)“ umgestaltet:

 

nun saugt sie keine Kaulquappen/Libellenlarven mehr an. Ich habe sie so 10 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche platziert damit ich sehe wenn das Netz dicht geht und gut dran komme – das "Dichtgehen"hält sich aber im Rahmen
so guckt das nach 14 Tagen Betrieb aus


 

Nun wird das Wasser auch nicht mehr von unten nach oben umgewirbelt, ob das nun günstig ist wegen der Wassertemperatur

Ich habe mir überlegt, jetzt die Pumpe nach unten, dann wird das Wasser schneller warm und im Sommer ab 18°C Wassertemp. oben? 

Den schwimmenden Skimmer will ich zur Zeit auch nicht betreiben, denn im Filterkorb fangen sich mehr __ Molche und Kaulquappen als Schmutz 

Wegen der Teichmuscheln ist die zum Filter gehörende UVC-Lampe aus. Nach dem, was ich im Forum gelesen habe, kam bei mir an:
Die brauchen „grünes Wasser“ damit sie nicht verhungern.
Eigentlich muss ich nicht unbedingt __ Muscheln haben, aber meine Bitterlinge vermutlich schon. 
Muscheln im Teich zu halten ist eine Gratwanderung, die Tiere sind schon recht speziell!

Vermutlich habe ich meinen Filter sein „ funktionieren“ beinahe unmöglich gemacht und hoffe nun, das 2 kg gepflanzte __ Wasserpest irgendwie, irgendwann für etwas bessere Tiefensicht sorgen. 
Aber die Sachen mit den abbauenden Bakterien sollte doch noch klappen? :beten

(Wasserpest pflanzen:
Der Plan war:
 10 – 15 einzelne Stängel mit Nähgarn zusammenfassen und mit einem Steinchen versenken. Aber meine Steinchen ließen sich nicht so gut befestigen → Schraubenmuttern geht auch und bei 10°C Wassertemperatur  und 2 Kilo zum Pflanzen waren es dann nicht mehr einzelne Stängel sondern nicht so toll geordnete Ballen – hoffentlich funktioniert es trotzdem ) 

Nun soll Lysimachia nummularia auch submers wachsen, dann __ immergrün und toll gegen Algen sein.

http://www.interaquaristik.de/aquar...simachia-nummularia-aurea-topf-p-12792-1.html

http://cgi.ebay.de/Ideale-Teichpfla...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item3a573f0060

Also habe ich  von 2 emersen und sehr viel günstiger Pflänzchen die Erde komplett abgespült und sie wie die Wasserpest versenkt. Eine Pflanze so bei ca 100 cm Wassertiefe (die sehe ich nun ja nicht mehr) und eine bei 30 cm. Diese schaut nach 10 Tagen immer noch schön grün aus, also ist sie wenigstens nicht verfault.

Nun überlege ich dauern an __ Quellmoos herum, aber: Ist dort, wo Quellmoos natürlich vorkommt, das Wasser klar wegen des Quellmooses oder wächst Quellmoos nur in klarem Wasser????

http://cgi.ebay.de/Quellmoos-mind-5...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item2a071e5939

Was haltet Ihr denn von meinen Aktionen?


Grüßle
Andrea


----------



## Koifamily (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Buffo Buffo`s Teichgeschichte*

Um das 70er Rohr für den Filterauslauf ansprechend zu gestalten habe ich folgenden Tip für Dich:

Du kaufst Dir drei möglichst gerade Natursteine (z.B. welche, die für Natursteinmauern in jedem Baumarkt angeboten werden. Du legst je einen Stein rechts und links neben das Rohr etwa fünf Zentimeter vorstehend, dann den dritten Stein oben als Deckel drauf. So sieht man das Rohr nicht mehr und man spart das teure Bohren des Sprudelsteins. Es sieht sehr natürlich aus - ich habe noch nie eine Quelle gesehen, wo das Wasser aus einem Stein lief.


----------



## heiko-rech (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Buffo Buffo`s Teichgeschichte*

Hallo,


Buffo Buffo schrieb:


> Nun soll Lysimachia nummularia auch submers wachsen, dann __ immergrün und toll gegen Algen sein.


Ich hatte __ Pfennigkraut mal im Aquarium und es ging sowohl im Kaltwasserbecken, als auch im Warmwasserbecken schnell ein, obwohl alle anderen Pflanzen gut wuchsen.

Am Teich habe ich es an einigen Stellen am Ufer. es bildet Ausläufer ins Wasser und zieht im Wasser Wurzeln. Ins Wasser hinein traut es sich jedoch bei mir nicht. Die im Wasser befindlichen Triebe mit Wurzeln lassen sich sehr gut in Erde Pflanzen. Somit ist dies auch ein sehr guter Weg die Pflanze schnell zu vermehren. 

Ich habe Pfennigkraut seit nun etwas zwei Jahren im Garten. Als __ Bodendecker und teilweise für den Teichrand Insgesamt eine Fläche von ca. 10 -15m². Das alles aus einer einzigen Pflanze für 1,99 aus der Gärtnerei. Die Preise bei Ebay sin daher schon sehr hoch.

Was die Algenbekämpfung angeht, da habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sich Fadenalgen prima in den Wasserwurzeln verheddern und dann mit dem Pfennigkraut eine homogene Masse bilden.  

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Buffo Buffo (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Buffo Buffo`s Teichgeschichte*


Hallo Heiko,
beim Betrachten der Bilder Deines Teiches werde ich vor Neid so grün wie meine Teichsuppe!!


Dass das __ Pfennigkraut bei Dir im AQ nicht wachsen wollte und sich nicht in Deinen Teich traut = ganz schlechte Prognose für mein Experiment!
Bei der Anlage meines Teiches wurde neben dem Ufer auch Pfennigkraut gesetzt, das kümmert aber nur und ist im Gegensatz zu anderen Pflanzen nicht in den Uferbereich gewandert. Ich habe aber nun Pfennigkrautstängel (ohne Wurzeln) mal ins Ufer gesetzt, mal gucken ob das funzt.
Fadenalgen habe ich keine, die wären mir eigentlich lieber wie meine grüne Schwebealgensuppe, ich denke, die könnte ich wenigstens entfernen 


_Wenn ich hier von Ufer rede:
Der Teich wurde vor 12 Jahren von einem Landschaftsbauer angelegt und hat das Profil eines Bombentrichters. Die Folie wurde mit Kies bedeckt.
In Lauf der Jahre ist der Kies natürlich nach unten gerutscht (Ursprüngliche Teichtiefe 160cm, jetzt 130cm) und am „Ufer“ hat sich durch herabfallendes Laub,  Moos u.s.w mittlerweile  „Boden“ gebildet, den die Sumpfdotterblumen, Sumpfiris, irgendeine Sumpfseggenart und  Blutweiderich erobert haben.
Ich denke, dieser gewachsene Boden ernährt auch meine Schwebealgen, aber wenn ich den nun entferne guckt die kahle Folie raus...
also habe ich im April 2 kg  Wasserpest gepflanzt in der Hoffnung, das diese den Algen Nährstoff entzieht und wegen der „Werbung“ für submerses Pfennigkraut auch diesen Versuch gestartet. 
Da meine Kinder bei Anlage des Teiches erst 1 bzw. 2 Jahre alt waren, wurde 10 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche ein verzinktes Baustahlgitter eingebaut. Und mit so einem Gitter kann man schlecht Laub abkäschern, Pflanzen auslichten....
Das Gitter selbst habe ich diese Frühjahr zum Teil mit den Bolzenschneider entfernt und will im Sommer den Wasserspiegel mal soweit senken, das man der „Trägerkonstruktion“ des Gitters mit der Flex zu Leibe rücken kann.
Mein Teich gehört saniert, aber wenn ich das auf einmal mache (Wasser raus, Gitter raus, Schlamm raus, Getier und Pflanzen zwischenlagern...) wäre es ja wie eine „Neuanlage“ und dann sollte ich eigentlich auch gleich die Folie entfernen und ein vernünftiges „Teichprofil“ gestalten...
das packe ich nicht ( bin mittlerweile allein mit meinen Kids) und so versuche ich es Stückchenweise und hoffe das ich das hinbekomme_.

PS:
Das Pfennigkraut in 30 cm Tiefe scheint zu wachsen, aber als geglückter Versuch zählt das erst wenn es oben ankommt und am Leben bleibt!
..und vielen Dank für Dein Interesse an meinem „rumgewurstel“!

Grüßle
Andrea


----------



## Majaberlin (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Buffo Buffo`s Teichgeschichte*

Hallo Andrea,
sehr spannend, deine Teichgeschichte und Hut ab, dass du das jetzt allein packen willst! 
Klar wäre eine komplette Neuanlage sicher von Vorteil, weil du dann ales so gestalten könntest, wie du es mit dem jetzigen Wissensstand vorhast. Aber ich denke, auch so kannst du erstmal noch viel optimieren. Das __ Pfennigkraut zeigt dir ja offensichtlich schon den richtigen Weg! 
Auch nach und nach - wie es deine Möglichkeiten zulassen - wirst du bestimmt im Sommer viel Spaß an deinem Teich haben!


----------



## Buffo Buffo (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Buffo Buffo`s Teichgeschichte*


Hallo Koifamily,



Koifamily schrieb:


> Um das 70er Rohr für den Filterauslauf ansprechend zu gestalten habe ich folgenden Tip für Dich:
> 
> Du kaufst Dir drei möglichst gerade Natursteine (z.B. welche, die für Natursteinmauern in jedem Baumarkt angeboten werden. Du legst je einen Stein rechts und links neben das Rohr etwa fünf Zentimeter vorstehend, dann den dritten Stein oben als Deckel drauf. So sieht man das Rohr nicht meh



wenn meine Baumstammlösung nicht (mehr) funktioniert, ist das ein guter Ansatz! 



Koifamily schrieb:


> So sieht man das Rohr nicht mehr und man spart das teure Bohren des Sprudelsteins. Es sieht sehr natürlich aus - ich habe noch nie eine Quelle gesehen, wo das Wasser aus einem Stein lief.



 das ist vermutlich für Anja gedacht


 Andrea


----------



## Majaberlin (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Buffo Buffo`s Teichgeschichte*

Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre der Einsatz eines hohlen Bambusrohres. Das ist natürlich und gibts in vielen Pflanzencentern und manchmal auch in Baumärkten.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Buffo Buffo`s Teichgeschichte*

 Maja,


Majaberlin schrieb:


> . Aber ich denke, auch so kannst du erstmal noch viel optimieren. !


vielen Dank für Deine aufmunternden Worte! 
Der Teich war trotz seiner Mängel früher klarer und hat funktioniert, das werde ich nun hoffentlich wieder hinbekommen!




Majaberlin schrieb:


> Klar wäre eine komplette Neuanlage sicher von Vorteil, weil du dann ales so gestalten könntest, wie du es mit dem jetzigen Wissensstand vorhast. !



     Mei, des wär a Traum!!



Majaberlin schrieb:


> Das __ Pfennigkraut zeigt dir ja offensichtlich schon den richtigen Weg! :



   ...muss ich noch abwarten ob`s klappt....




Majaberlin schrieb:


> - wirst du bestimmt im Sommer viel Spaß an deinem Teich haben!



das will ich schwer hoffen!!


Du arbeitest ja gerade an Deiner Neuanlage - und ich finde, daß das recht erfogversprechend ausguckt!!
(wird mindestens genauso schön wie Dein alter Teich!!!)


----------



## Buffo Buffo (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Buffo Buffo`s Teichgeschichte*

 Maja,



Majaberlin schrieb:


> Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre der Einsatz eines hohlen Bambusrohres. Das ist natürlich und gibts in vielen Pflanzencentern und manchmal auch in Baumärkten.


joo, habe ich erst vor kurzem entdeckt (da bin ich mit wenig Geld dabei!) und lässt sich vermutlich vieeeel einfacher handhaben wie Steine oder Stämme

_wenn die Gitterrahmenkonstruktion im Sommer rauskommt, will ich eine vernünftige Kapillarsperre hinbasteln (Material liegt schon in der Garage) und dann muss ich auch an den Filter hin (der ist direkt hinter der Folie verbuddelt) und dann ist mein Wasserzulauf noch mal ein Thema – seufz!! Und nicht nur der sondern vermutlich auch ob nun Pflanzmatte oder Böschungsmatter oder wie oder was
Da sollte ich dann vorher noch schnell ein paar Fotos machen, bevor wieder alles Baustelle ist (nochmals tief seufz!!)_
aber erst mal abwarten und  bis es endlich etwas wärmer wird 

 für`s mitdenken


----------



## Majaberlin (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Buffo Buffo`s Teichgeschichte*

Gut Ding will Weile haben .

Aber auch das Pläneschmieden hat ja was für sich und macht Spaß. Manche Pläne müssen halt ein wenig länger auf die Umsetzung warten, aber was soll's, die Vorfreude ist ja auch schön!

Und ja - Fotos sind natürlich immer gern gesehen! Und außerdem für das eigene Archiv auch schön. Ich hab leider auch einige "Bauabschnitte" verpasst und ärgere mich grad darüber.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Buffo Buffo`s Teichgeschichte*

Update: „was sich mittlerweile an meinem Teich so getan hat:“
Die Tiefensicht wird etwas besser, jetzt so bei 50 cm. 
Das Wassertemperatur hat sich in den letzten 14 Tagen von 13°C auf 20°C erhöht und nun startet einiges durch.
Pflanzen
Das __ Pfennigkraut, das ich in 30 cm Wassertiefe versenkt habe, wächst tatsächlich und ich habe noch mehr davon gepflanzt. Das Büschel, das ich in 100 cm gepflanzt habe ist nun auch zu sehen. Dieser Versuch scheint zu klappen. 
__ Hornkraut aus der Tiefe kann ich auch ausmachen.
Schmalblättrige __ Wasserpest macht sich im flachen Wasser breit, von den gepflanzte 2 kg kanadischer Wasserpest ist nichts zu sehen.
Die 3 furchige Wasserlinse etabliert sich, wuchert aber bisher nicht.
Das wenige __ Quellmoos, das ich eingesetzt habe, wächst auch schön grün, aber langsam. 
Die Seerosen wachsen wie blöd, 1/3 der Wasseroberfläche ist schon wieder zu, ich hatte doch letztes Jahr so gerodet! Im Augenblick blüht es rosa und gelb.  
__ Fieberklee, __ Hechtkraut, Schmalblättriges __ Laichkraut, __ Seekanne und __ Froschbiss machen sich gut.
Mein Ahornbaumstamm, der als Wassereinlauf fungiert, treibt an 2 Stellen aus, aber noch ganz winzig. Das werde ich beobachten! Das frische Weiden da kritisch sind ist klar, aber der __ Ahorn auch?:shock
Tiere:
Die Krötenkaulquappen haben das Maiwetter wohl nicht überlebt, alle weg. Dafür hockt seit Tagen ein Krötenmännchen auf einem Weibchen und 3 –4 andere Kröteriche rufen.
Den Molchen geht’s gut, einige finde ich nun auch an Land. Wie deren Larven den Mai überstanden haben ? Zumindest sehe ich keine, aber die könnten sich ja im Pflanzendickicht am Ufer verstecken.
Die __ Libellen sind am Schlüpfen und die geschlüpften am ablaichen.
__ Moderlieschen, Bitterlinge und Dickkopfkärpflinge sind auch heftig mit ihrer Kinderstube beschäftigt und winzigen Fischnachwuchs konnte ich auch schon sehe!  Hoffentlich funktioniert das mit der Geburtenkontrolle durch die Scheibenbarsche.
Meiner neuen Schneckenpopulation (30 Spitzschlammschnecken, 2 Posthörnchen, 10 Sumpfdeckelschnecken) scheint es, so weit sichtbar, auch zu behage. (Ich hatte einen wasserschneckenlosen Teich!) Da konnte ich auch schon Laich finden,  ob die zur Plage werden, schaun wir mal.
Auch kann ich Wasserflöhe und Hüpferlinge und andere Winzlinge ausmachen und hoffe, das mein Ausflug in die Technik diese Populationen nicht gefährdet.
Technik:
Damit habe ich es absolut nicht, für mich ist das eine Wissenschaft für sich 
Aus heutiger Sicht würde ich mir keinen Filter mehr zulegen. 
Mit dem Kompromiss der kleintierfreundlichen Pumpe, kann ich lebe. Der unterdimensioniert Oasefilter läuft, ohne UVC. 
Wenigstens finden die Moderlieschen die Oberflächenströmung super.
Die Geschichte mit dem Skimmer ist für mich auch doof: Im Frühjahr waren neben Blättern Kaulquappen und __ Molche drin und nun fangen sich die Blätter zwischen den mittlerweile gewachsenen Pflanze. Ich fische das nun mit dem Kescher ab. Wenn ich den Skimmer im Herbst auch nicht sinnvoll einsetzen kann, landet er in der Bucht und ich mache mich mal über Laubnetze schlau. 

Seit kurzem experimentiere ich mit meiner Version des very-low-cost-Vliesfilter von Maik. Die Pumpe dafür kann auch nur noch unter 1mm Korngröße ansaugen und im Dunstabzugflies sammelt sich einiges an. Das ist vermutlich nicht so effektiv wie ein Sifi, kostet aber außer dem Strom nicht viel.

Ich bin gerade ganz zuversichtlich, das meine endlich wachsenden Pflanzen das Wasser weiter klären und ich auch diese Konstruktion wieder verbannen kann.

Andrea


----------



## Hexe_Mol (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Buffo Buffo`s Teichgeschichte*

hallo andrea 

mensch, bei dir tut sich ja richtig was! 

aber ich glaube, du hast ne kleinigkeit vergessen........ neue fotos!  wir sind doch üüüüüberhaupt gar nicht neugierig 2

ich bin ja total gespannt, wie dein __ pfennigkraut-experiment weitergeht. bisher habe ich es "nur" am rand des teiches (auf und ausserhalb der ufermatte und es wäre mir sehr lieb, wenn es sich auf der ufermatte schön breit machen würde, aber bisher tut es das leider nur an der uferkante zum rosengarten. vermutlich bin ich zu ungeguldig


----------



## Majaberlin (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Buffo Buffo`s Teichgeschichte*



> aber ich glaube, du hast ne kleinigkeit vergessen........ neue fotos!



  Ja büddddeeeeee - Fotos!


----------



## Buffo Buffo (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Buffo Buffo`s Teichgeschichte*

Hallo Anja und Maja,
mir Fotos ist das so ne Sache, im Augenblick geht das nur mit dem Handy und da spiegelt sich der Himmel, das ist dann immer total unscharf und mein Wasser guckt viel schlimmer aus, als es ist!!
@Anja: zum __ Pfennigkraut: 
beim 1. Versuch habe ich von zwei Töpfchen vom Gärtner die Erde mit viel Wasser komplett abgespült, und an den Stängelchen der jeweils komplette Pflanze mit Nähgarn ein Steinchen befestigt und ab ins Wasser. Das eine bei ca. 100 cm, das andere, noch zu erahnen, bei ca. 30 cm.  Nach dem das 30 cm Pflänzchen nicht eingegangen ist, habe ich das weiter versucht, nun mit Stängeln, auch wurzellos, die ich vom nichtfeuchten Ufer gerupft habe. Wieder mit Nähgarn und Stein. Weil die Stängelchen im Wasser ohne sich groß zu verzweigen, nach oben wachesen , habe ich eben mehrere Stengel zu Bündeln zusammengefasst. Sie sind so frisch hellgrün wie meine oberirdischen Stängel.
Auf die Idee kam ich, weil das auf 123 als schnellwüchsiger, toller Algenkiller beworben wird..
           
Foto 1 = Teich von der Terrasse aus, Foto 2 = ein Bündel ohne Wurzeln, das ungefähr seit 10 Tagen dort steht (20 cm tief) Foto 3 = die Pflanze aus 1 m Tiefe, Foto 4 = auch ein wurzelloser Versuch (25 cm tief) Foto 5 = das Gärtnerbüschel bei 30 cm und 6 = noch ein Bild vom 1m tief gepflanzten


----------



## Buffo Buffo (12. Feb. 2011)

*nach dem Winter.....*

Hallo,
  weil mein „Zustandsbericht“ nirgendwo so richtig hin passt, poste ich es mal hier:
*Technik:*
  Weil die letzten 2 Jahre zahlreiche __ Frösche den Winter im Teich nicht überlebt haben, bekam mein Teich diesen Winter etwas technische Hilfe, aber recht minimalistisch: Einen 100 Watt Eisfreihalter, neben dem eine leistungsschwache Pumpe über ein Venturi-Ventil eine schwache Oberflächenströmung erzeugt hat. Das hat die Saison über für 2 qm eisfreies Wasser gesorgt. Die Kombi Pumpe neben heizendem Eisfreihalter in max. 10 cm Tiefe unterm Wasserspiegel war für diesen Winter in Ordnung, die Schläuche zum Luftansaugen (Venturi) und Gartenschlauch (Pumpenausgang) sind dicke im Eis eingefroren gewesen.

  Meinen Oase-CWS-Teichfilter hatte ich nicht in Betrieb. Die Filtermatten hingen ungereinigt seit dem Ausschalten im November im Teich. Im Filterbehälter stand etwas Wasser. Das habe ich heute mal bei 6°C Wassertemperatur an der Oberfläche wieder in Betrieb genommen. Die Filtermatten waren nach wie vor braun belegt und eine Menge __ Asseln hingen dran. Ich hab nix gereinigt, es einfach zusammen gebaut und gut ist`s. Die Pumpe für den Filter, während des Winters im tiefen Wasser,  saugt nun auch das Oberflächenwasser an, der Auslauf mündet oberflächlich. Den Heizstab des Eisfreihalters habe ich mal in den Filter gestopft, da muss ich noch testen, ob die 100 Watt Leistung da wassertemperaturmäßig was bewirken. 
*Tiere:*
  Ich habe keinen toten Frosch zu beklagen , allerdings waren im Herbst auch nur etwa 5 -6 am Teich ansässig.
  Meine N. lutrensis, von denen nicht so ganz sicher war, ob sie „winterhart“ sind, konnte ich schon während des Eises im Teich beobachten, sie schwimmen ganz munter bei momentanen 6°C herum. Auch der „Blinde“ mit den milchigen Augen ist noch unterwegs, ein anderer sieht allerdings recht mager aus.
  Die N. chrosomus lassen sich heute auch blicken und einige junge Bitterlinge vom letzten Jahr. 
  Die P. promelas hängen noch eher am Grund rum.
  Alle __ Muscheln haben überlebt  und die Bitterlinge halten sich in der Nähe auf. 
*Pflanzen*
  Die Seerosen treiben am Grund neue Blätter aus,  das versenkte __ Pfennigkraut lebt auch noch, die Krebsscheren liegen noch unten rum und auch von den Vallisneria kann ich einige grüne Blätter entdecken - nun kommt es aber: auch die blöden Algen habe den Winter hervorragend überstanden: wie Spinnenweben hängen sie satt dunkelgrünauf den andern Pflanzen. 



*Wasserwerte:*
  Tera 5-in-1:
  Nitrit/Nitrat nicht nachweisbar; GH >10; KH 6; pH 7,6
  beim JBL 5-in-1- Test unterscheidet sich die GH: >16; Kh 6 -10 
  PO4 mit JBL-Tröpfchen, der behauptet ab 0,05 mg/l messen zu können, ist kein Phosphat nachweisbar
  Die Werte sind wie letztes Jahr und die blöden Spinnwebenalgen wachsen munter! :evil

*noch zu bemerken:*
  Über den Winter hat sich feinster,  brauner Schlamm gebildet, der den ganzen Grund bedeckt. Meine herbstlichen Versuche, das Zeug mit einem Gardena-Sauger, der nach dem Wasserstrahlprinzip funktioniert, abzusaugen, waren nicht befriedigend, weil:
  Da ich mehr Wasser wie Dreck absauge, und viele Insekten mit eingesaugt waren, habe ich das Wasser über die im Lieferumfang enthaltenen Siebe wieder in den Teich zurückgeführt. Die Siebe halten die Insekten und den neugierigen N. lutrensis, der auch gleich eine Reise im Saugschlauch unternahme oder Laub zwar zurück, den Schlamm aber nicht. Der arme, kleine N. lutrensis hat die Achterbahn durch den Schlauch zwar überlebt, es ist ja keine Pumpe dazwischen geschaltet, aber ob ihm das gut getan hat??? Ich habe immer den Verdacht, mein „Blinder“ war der unglückliche Passagier.
  Somit bekomme ich auf die Art nur das Laub aus dem Teich und das geht mit einem Kescher auch.
  Mein Problem mit dem Schlamm am Grund ist somit das gleiche geblieben, aber solange die Tiere und Pflanzen sich davon nicht stören lassen, warte ich noch mit der Ultima Ratio,  die für mich bedeutet, den Teich leer zu pumpen.


...nun könnte es langsam wirklich Frühling werden,
1
...sowas kommt ja hoffentlich nicht mehr, 

1...und warte auf das erste Knurren der Grasfrösche, die sind bei mir immer früher dran wie die __ Kröten..

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## rut49 (12. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Buffo Buffo`s Teichgeschichte*

Hallo Andrea,
und genau damit1 ging`s heute bei uns wieder los!!!!
Schönes Wochenende Regina


----------



## Digicat (12. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Buffo Buffo`s Teichgeschichte*

Servus Andrea

Danke für deinen wunderbar geschriebenen Zustandsbericht 

Alles in allem dürfte ja alles OK sein  bis auf die Schlamm-G`schicht ....

Würde aber, so wie von Dir angedacht, auch nichts dagegen unternehmen .... aber immer schön die Wasserwerte beobachten 

@ Regina: Bei uns ist der Winter auch wieder zurück gekommen 1


----------



## Moderlieschenking (13. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Buffo Buffo`s Teichgeschichte*

Hallo Andrea,
das freut mich, dass du heuer keinen Ausfall bei den Fröschen hattest,
und auch sonst recht gut mit deinem Teichbesatz über den Winter gekommen bist.
Ich kann noch gar keine Angaben machen, da bei mir immer noch eine dicke Eisschicht von
über 10cm vorhanden ist.
Wobei der diesjährige Winter viel milder ist.
Somit hoffe ich dass ich vllt. schon Ende März heuer eisfrei bin.
LG Markus


----------



## Buffo Buffo (10. Aug. 2014)

Seit dem letzten Beitrag 2010 ist ja vieeeeeel Zeit vergangen , aber vermutlich passen meine "neuesten" Gedanken  hier am Besten hin?!
*Wasserschnecken = Stellrädchen?*

Nach dem jahrelang keine __ Schnecken in meinem Teich gelebt haben, hatte hab ich vor ca. 4 Jahren diesen Zustand geändert und jeweils 50 Spitzschlamm- und 50 Posthornschnecken eingesetzt. Sumpfdeckelschnecken nur so um die 10 Tiere. Ich denke Wasserschnecken gehören in das (Öko-) System Teich.
Die Sumpfdeckel kann ich ab und zu sehen, die Posthörnchen auch – aber die Spitzschlammschnecken, die haben sich exorbitant vermehr!
Das fand ich eigentlich ok, in Teich wächst ja genug das die Kerle nicht hungern müssen, - aber, natürlich gibt es ein ABER….:
Der Winter 2012 hat sämtliche „Exoten-Fische“ das Leben gekostet (eine andere Geschichte), nur Bitterlinge und __ Moderlieschen haben das Desaster überlebt, und ich hatte nun Jungfischschwärme, mehr Lieschen wie Bitterlinge, aber wirklich jede Menge!
Nun hab ich vorletztes und dieses Jahr jeweils 20 rote Pimephales Promelas eingesetzt. Die haben auch brav „gefischelt“, Laich unter die Seerosenblätter geklebt, aber rote schwimmende Strichlein mit 2 Augen, nein, Fehlanzeige!
Letztes Jahr hab ich nicht aufgepasst wie erfolgreich sich die Lieschen reproduzieren,  aber heuer hab ich echt geguckt: Auch die Moderlieschen haben „gestängelt“.
Aber ich kann nur vereinzelt Jungfischlein ausmachen, keine Schwärme, und ich denke, die vereinzelten Gesellen sind __ Bitterling.
Nun hab ich die fleißigen, echt großen Spitzschlammschnecken schwer im Verdacht, den an Stängeln und Blätter haftenden Laich ab zu „raspeln“. Da hilft die ganze Brutpflege der Fischväter nichts, nur der Laich der Bitterlinge in den __ Muscheln hat eine Chance.
Im Netz kann ich nichts wirklich Aussagekräftiges zu meinem Verdacht finden,  also will ich nächstes Jahr Laich samt Stängel und Blätter separieren, mal sehen ob´s dann mit dem Nachwuchs klappt.
Und ich stell wieder mal fest, dreh ich an einem vermeidlich winzigen Stellrädchen im Teich, bekomme ich ungeahnte Auswirkungen!  
Diese Mal hieß das Stellrädchen „Wasserschnecken“, als ich am „Stellrädchen“ Phosphatreduktion bis zu nicht mehr messbaren Werten mit Macht gedreht habe, schloss ich mit Cyanos unangenehme Bekanntschaft!


Liebe Grüße von einer Andrea die es wieder mal mit "Trial and Error" versucht hat!  
[H_euristik.. bezeichnet die Kunst, mit begrenztem Wissen ( unvollständigen Informationen) und wenig Zeit zu guten Lösungen zu kommen. Es bezeichnet ein analytisches Vorgehen, bei dem mit begrenztem Wissen über ein System mit Hilfe von mutmaßenden Schlussfolgerungen Aussagen über das System getroffen werden. Die damit gefolgerten Aussagen können von der optimalen Lösung abweichen. Durch Vergleich mit einer optimalen Lösung kann die Güte der Heuristik bestimmt werden._
_Bekannte Heuristiken sind zum Beispiel trial and error und das Ausschlussverfahren. Heuristische Verfahren basieren auf Erfahrungen; sie können auch auf „falschen“ Erfahrungen (z. B. verzerrte Wahrnehmung Scheinkorrelation) basieren.]_

_Man beachte: begrenztem Wissen, unvollständigen Informationen, mutmaßenden Schlussfolgerungen  _


----------



## Digicat (10. Aug. 2014)

Servus Andrea

Schön Dich wieder zu lesen.


Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Aug. 2014)

Spitzschammschnecken absammeln ist da wohl angesagt.....Tipp Fischfutter in ein Netz und nach einer halben Stunde schauen was da an __ Schnecken dran hängt.


----------

